# Patient Chart Retention



## bill2doc (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a set time frame that a physician must keep patient records/charts ?


----------



## Lorene (Mar 30, 2010)

*Record Retention*

Records must be kept for 10 years.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 30, 2010)

*State regulations*

State regulations may vary. Check with your state's licensing office.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

